# [Radio][Bootloader] JRO03O Radios and Bootloader



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

This zip includes a properly patched LTE radio so there is no flashing the old radio then patching it. Also included the CDMA radio and new Bootloader.

Radios and Bootloader: Mediafire Goo

Radios Only: Mediafire Goo

Bootloader Only: Mediafire Goo

These can be flashed over anything. CDMA radio will take a little to flash so just wait.


----------



## Unseen Vision (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

What's the version of the bootloader?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## davy917 (Nov 14, 2011)

Can I request a Bootloader only version as well?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

masully84 said:


> What's the version of the bootloader?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


It PRIMELC03


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

So it's the same bootloader as the original jellybean leak lol


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

winner00 said:


> It PRIMELC03


Thanks, I didn't know the bootloader was updated in the build also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

masully84 said:


> Thanks, I didn't know the bootloader was updated in the build also.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


It wasn't if you had already flashed the Jellybean bootloader previously


----------



## joshuauy (Jun 30, 2011)

Is there any reason this properly patched LTE radio would be any different than using the other zip in this forum that flashes back before patching up - other than elegance?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

joshuauy said:


> Is there any reason this properly patched LTE radio would be any different than using the other zip in this forum that flashes back before patching up - other than elegance?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Gonna get the same result.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

joshuauy said:


> Is there any reason this properly patched LTE radio would be any different than using the other zip in this forum that flashes back before patching up - other than elegance?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its just cleaner and it can be flashed with fastboot.


----------



## joshuauy (Jun 30, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Its just cleaner and it can be flashed with fastboot.


Figured as much. Thanks for the quick replies though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kekspernikai (Jul 10, 2012)

So what's the source for this radio? I'm glad to see it was uploaded by a dev I trust, but I'm still a bit cautious.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> It wasn't if you had already flashed the Jellybean bootloader previously


Yeah I had updated before, I wasn't sure If this was a newer version but it wasn't.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Just flashed. All good in the hood here.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

kekspernikai said:


> So what's the source for this radio? I'm glad to see it was uploaded by a dev I trust, but I'm still a bit cautious.


The source for the LTE radio is from me. I just applied the patch to the 4.0.4 one.


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

Any chance we could get an MD5?

edit: Forgot my manners, thank you for the convenient single zip!


----------



## thisiswar951 (Aug 21, 2012)

Do we just flash this in TWRP or fastboot?


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Hooray! Thanks winner00 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

thisiswar951 said:


> Do we just flash this in TWRP or fastboot?


You can flash it in recovery or you can extract the .img files and flash those in fastboot. Up to you.

Also added Goo links.


----------



## 52brandon (Jul 27, 2012)

winner00 said:


> This zip includes a properly patched LTE radio so there is no flashing the old radio then patching it. Also included the CDMA radio and new Bootloader.


whoa. That's a name I haven't seen in years. Good to see you're still making shit man. Thanks for the .zip


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

52brandon said:


> whoa. That's a name I haven't seen in years. Good to see you're still making shit man. Thanks for the .zip


Where have you been? winner is all over the interwebs....


----------



## jss2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just flashed the new radios via fastboot. everything went smoothly and it seems to be working well. thanks.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm just going to throw this out there but is anyone else running these radios on the newest Miui 2.8.24 because my data was around 1.7 high and 1.2mb lowest, after the update to the new radios i can't seem to break 500kb (same test location) I have to say that my bars are the same and that 3g pops up faster than ever! sorry forgot to say i only have 3g here. Can anyone else confirm if Miui is the cause...i'm heading to Liquid B2 to test on a different rom. Note i did check Md5 and rebooted and let sit.


----------



## dehelflix (Dec 31, 2011)

Filename: JRO03O_radios_bootloader.zip
MD5sum: 6fc954f17d3b5e6019885ca0b759006f

Filename: JRO03O_radios_only.zip
MD5sum: 25c5cfe1821c2da776f0a7f52d7e00ed

Filename: JRO03O_bootloader_only.zip
MD5sum: 3649805162d456241ee61f66dd92e26a


----------



## 52brandon (Jul 27, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> Where have you been? winner is all over the interwebs....


lol, here and there. With all the politics and bullshit between devs and forums and shit combined with me being busy as hell, I kinda lost track of where everybody went to from the old days


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

What's the difference between radio.img and radio-cdma.img we just flash the whole .zip right?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> What's the difference between radio.img and radio-cdma.img we just flash the whole .zip right?


radio.img is the LTE radio. radio-cdma.img is the CDMA radio. Yea just flash the whole .zip.


----------



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> I'm just going to throw this out there but is anyone else running these radios on the newest Miui 2.8.24 because my data was around 1.7 high and 1.2mb lowest, after the update to the new radios i can't seem to break 500kb (same test location) I have to say that my bars are the same and that 3g pops up faster than ever! sorry forgot to say i only have 3g here. Can anyone else confirm if Miui is the cause...i'm heading to Liquid B2 to test on a different rom. Note i did check Md5 and rebooted and let sit.


I'm running Miui 2.8.24 and I've not seen a problem yet, but I will report quickly if I notice a drop in service quality. I can report that my cell provider is now reporting something I have not seen before. I have a Network Extender in my house and after flashing this I noticed that where it used to say Verizon Wireless, it now says Network Extender. I REALLY would think I would have noticed that before. Is anyone using a Network Extender and seeing this being reported?


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

blueman said:


> I'm running Miui 2.8.24 and I've not seen a problem yet, but I will report quickly if I notice a drop in service quality. I can report that my cell provider is now reporting something I have not seen before. I have a Network Extender in my house and after flashing this I noticed that where it used to say Verizon Wireless, it now says Network Extender. I REALLY would think I would have noticed that before. Is anyone using a Network Extender and seeing this being reported?


Ya after flashing to Liquid i got the same speeds so i reflashed the radios and back to good, Sorry i ment to report sooner. Thanks for the reply


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Aug 7, 2012)

I flashed just the radio zip saying I have no signal but doesn't seem to be slower or faster and I'm in a 3g only area till I get to work later where I get 4g

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RW-1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the boot loader only winner...

Those looking to increase speed go elsewhere, radios will not do that.
What they will do is give a more stable connection and better handoffs.

I was on FA02, and now my transitions between different data modes is the fastest I've seen in my GNex...


----------



## cjriddle22 (Apr 30, 2012)

Any reason I should be getting a R instead of the normal 3G icon?

Does that mean roaming? I flashed the bootloader & radio combo zip? I am definitely not in a roaming area, was just checking dB strength right before I flashed the zip.


----------



## sfd0124 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for this. Finally updated my bootloader. What the hell was I waiting for? Boots much faster now.


----------



## truckroot (Oct 27, 2011)

blueman said:


> I'm running Miui 2.8.24 and I've not seen a problem yet, but I will report quickly if I notice a drop in service quality. I can report that my cell provider is now reporting something I have not seen before. I have a Network Extender in my house and after flashing this I noticed that where it used to say Verizon Wireless, it now says Network Extender. I REALLY would think I would have noticed that before. Is anyone using a Network Extender and seeing this being reported?


Yeah. Same here. I've had the extender for 3 years and its always said Verizon Wireless.

Sent from the only phone I will keep for more than a year.


----------



## cjriddle22 (Apr 30, 2012)

truckroot said:


> Yeah. Same here. I've had the extender for 3 years and its always said Verizon Wireless.
> 
> Sent from the only phone I will keep for more than a year.


Same here. I am running the winner00 8/29 build and am also connected to a Network Extender and it says Network Extender in my pull down.

I wonder if that is why it says I'm roaming (see above post and screenshot)? I will leave the building for lunch and see what happens when I am actually on the cell network.


----------



## bigknowz (Jul 20, 2012)

Did Verizon add a root checker to the bootloader like they did with Motorola ICS upgrade?


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Fast booted the radios this morning and haven't noticed a difference yet. I was hoping the new radios would keep 4g at my office but its still the same old thing keeps switching between 3g and 4g.


----------



## mz_ (Mar 13, 2012)

sfd0124 said:


> Thanks for this. Finally updated my bootloader. What the hell was I waiting for? Boots much faster now.


I haven't done this yet either, still on ICS bootloader. Off to flash all of this..


----------



## elwray (Apr 25, 2012)

I seem to be having a problem flashing this. Tried the Bootloader+radios together in one package. The bootloader and LTE radio flash fine, but then I get an error when writing the CDMA radio.

I'm using CWM Touch Recovery. Could this be the issue? Is there a way to pull the error via PC without having to type it out?

4G and 3G are working ok. But I've got FF02/FC05. Not sure why the CDMA doesn't want to take.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm unimpressed with the radios so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

> I seem to be having a problem flashing this. Tried the Bootloader+radios together in one package. The bootloader and LTE radio flash fine, but then I get an error when writing the CDMA radio.
> 
> I'm using CWM Touch Recovery. Could this be the issue? Is there a way to pull the error via PC without having to type it out?
> 
> 4G and 3G are working ok. But I've got FF02/FC05. Not sure why the CDMA doesn't want to take.


FF02 is the cdma radio. So you just need to flash the LTE.


----------



## elwray (Apr 25, 2012)

Snow02 said:


> FF02 is the cdma radio. So you just need to flash the LTE.


Weird that one took and not the LTE... the error definitely referenced CDMA. Anyway, I shut down, pulled the battery and flashed again. Looks fine now with FF02/FG02.


----------



## azdave (Feb 13, 2012)

i flashed the new radios and i'm getting a good jump in reception on 4g..sitting at my desk before and was -109..now after new radios showing -93..i'll check the 3g when i get home..if i stand at the front of my house i will get like 1 bar of 4g but if i go into my bedroom at other end of house it switches to 3g..maybe these new radios will give 4g at the other end of my house..lol..maybe


----------



## Honky Kong 64 (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't know what's going on with my phone after flashing. Im getting grey bars when connected to wifi, and grey bars of 4g whenever i get a call or text.


----------



## DPiddy (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you, I'm now getting 4G in my house when before I was only getting 3g.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I'm unimpressed with the radios so far.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Why? What exactly were you expecting?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Palfy (Jan 9, 2012)

Are these the OFFICIAL Radios & Bootloader or is it a leak?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Palfy said:


> Are these the OFFICIAL Radios & Bootloader or is it a leak?


Leaked from the VzW JB update. I'd guess they will be official unless they see issues. It seems most have had great experiences with these so far though.


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Shiftyshadee said:


> Why? What exactly were you expecting?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


my wiener didnt grow, the laundry still isnt done, and my woman is still complaining... Guess these radios are no good... :-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

JayR_Themer said:


> my wiener didnt grow, the laundry still isnt done, and my woman is still complaining... Guess these radios are no good... :-(
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I know, right? 
Y I NO HAZ 8 BARZ AND MAD LTEz?!? These radioz blowz0rz!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Helmdawg (Feb 6, 2012)

I am on AOKP JB 1 and never separately flashed a JB boot loader, do I need to do that now or it's already included in the Rom?


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Helmdawg said:


> I am on AOKP JB 1 and never separately flashed a JB boot loader, do I need to do that now or it's already included in the Rom?


Bootloaders are flashed individually and are not included in ROMs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helmdawg (Feb 6, 2012)

Lyxdeslic said:


> Bootloaders are flashed individually and are not included in ROMs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So it's ok to flash after loading a JB rom??


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

Helmdawg said:


> So it's ok to flash after loading a JB rom??


Yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## frenchy714 (Aug 1, 2012)

Will these work for toroplus?


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

No this is meant for Verizon's galaxy nexus. You can do serious damage if u did

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess maybe [Toro] should be added to the title of this thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cjriddle22 (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone else seeing a long boot time after flashing the JB bootloader. Lots said it was faster, but if I just do a regular reboot, it sits at the Google screen for 5-10 min, enough to make me worry, but then it just boots right up after it gets to the boot animation. Other than that, loving it.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

cjriddle22 said:


> Anyone else seeing a long boot time after flashing the JB bootloader. Lots said it was faster, but if I just do a regular reboot, it sits at the Google screen for 5-10 min, enough to make me worry, but then it just boots right up after it gets to the boot animation. Other than that, loving it.


That has absolutely ZERO to do with the bootloader. JB just seems to pick and choose arbitrarily when to do it's system check.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

